# Overcrowded West Branch



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Access denied trailer lot full, Rocksprings, ranger post guard entrance, sure was a bummer so in case anyone else gets the idea tomorrow then get there early.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

I can understand for sure, first nice day in a while plus a Sat. Milton ramp lot on Mahoning was 95% full most of the day. I decided to drive off to the park and just relax for a few hours. I was alone and my wife wasn't making a trip for a ride on the water. People were keeping their social distance which was great to see.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Drove past mogadore boat house off of 43 about 2 hours ago. Looked like no parking what so ever. Never seen that lot so full.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Mosquito was not far from from that also


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

WBranch east ramp had a half of lot full, boaters coming and going around noon, shore access spots hard to find unless you waded or walked through woods to a spot. Rain on Sunday will keep a lot home.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Every central Ohio reservoir I’ve been to the last 3 weeks has been the same way. Definitely gotta be there early! It’s been memorial weekend at Indian everyday.


----------



## Joey Kisner (Jul 21, 2018)

We got there around 1030 west ramp and there was only 4 spots left to park a truck and trailer.Weird thing was I have no idea where all the boats were.Trying to leave was another nightmare.Pleasure boat people go practice backing a trailer up in a parking lot.


----------



## Andrew24 (Oct 1, 2015)

Iv never seen mosquito so busy


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

That 75 degree day two weeks ago at branch was a mad house for the campground being closed and water still in 50s I was shocked at how many water rec boaters were out tubing sking etc it was nuts. Plus lots of fishermen


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Rain will keep these wanna e fisherman at home today. Most of them only fish when it's in style!


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Heading outdoors is the only thing for people to do.
What till the pleasure boater get out there.
Don't even need a fishing license.
60 plus years, I have never seen things like this.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Again an early morning before all the crackers come out. Musky all over the shallows. Looking for crappie. 3 musky hit my rod . Lite gear . I'm standing in the shallows and one hits my leg. All over . No crappies in the shallows around here


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Any decent weather, is going to turn the ramps and shore lines into a zoo.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

With the warm weather and rain coming the crappie will move into the brush soon, going wading will get you away from any crowd, this week I’ll be in it ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

Was madhouse when I launched yesterday around 3. I launched from rock springs dirt ramp as usual. There wasn’t even a place to park when I was launching but I seen few people loading up about to leave and it timed out perfect. 3 more vehicles pulled in as I parked. Was one of two vehicles still in the lot when I left around midnight. Or should say went to leave, master Cylinder On clutch went out and luckily my buddy was able to pull my boat home ( 10 min away) till I got there to fix it this morning. Watched a kid jackknife a trailer around dark and surprised trailer was even usable after. Caught prob 100 crappie. Kept 35 between two of us. Theyre shallow if you know where to look. Another two or three days you won’t even have to look for em. They’re turning on fast.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Took a grandson to Nimmy Saturday. Launched out of C-6. There 22 spots taken in the actual parking lot and another 6 parked in the prepping area by the ramp. Have never seen it that busy in 15 years of fishing including holidays. As it is electric only a lot were Yaks probably going to Nimmy to avoid getting run over by the idiots at Portage, which I can understand.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I'm hoping that, when more businesses open, the pressure on the ramps and shore fishing will level out. And people will be safe during this time. You can't blame people for wanting to get out and get some fresh air. As we move into the future of a changing environment and dealing with people who are trying to figure things out, on many levels. Entertainment, is what a lot of people have been used to, we will have to wait and see, if the daily activities level off,as people go about their business.


----------



## Polycarp of Smyrna (May 5, 2020)

Wife and I hit the Branch about 7am on Saturday and the lot was getting full, by the time we got back it was nearing capacity at about 11am.

The fog on that morning provided for an astonishing experience, the glass calm water and the wispy white mist blurred the distinction between the water and sky.

Didn't catch anything but it was a unique experience I won't soon forget, water temperature was still a little cold and the heavy rains from Friday put the turbidity up a little high, even though it's a fairly turbid lake.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Polycarp of Smyrna said:


> Wife and I hit the Branch about 7am on Saturday and the lot was getting full, by the time we got back it was nearing capacity at about 11am.
> 
> The fog on that morning provided for an astonishing experience, the glass calm water and the wispy white mist blurred the distinction between the water and sky.
> 
> Didn't catch anything but it was a unique experience I won't soon forget, water temperature was still a little cold and the heavy rains from Friday put the turbidity up a little high, even though it's a fairly turbid lake.


Yes it w


Polycarp of Smyrna said:


> Wife and I hit the Branch about 7am on Saturday and the lot was getting full, by the time we got back it was nearing capacity at about 11am.
> 
> The fog on that morning provided for an astonishing experience, the glass calm water and the wispy white mist blurred the distinction between the water and sky.
> 
> Didn't catch anything but it was a unique experience I won't soon forget, water temperature was still a little cold and the heavy rains from Friday put the turbidity up a little high, even though it's a fairly turbid lake.


I was out on the branch Saturday 530 am til 9am. Saw 3 deer swimming thru that fog. Really cool to see.if you can zoom in you can see the deer. I got the pic as they started swimming back when they saw me. Cool morning.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

JamesF said:


> I'm hoping that, when more businesses open, the pressure on the ramps and shore fishing will level out. And people will be safe during this time. You can't blame people for wanting to get out and get some fresh air. As we move into the future of a changing environment and dealing with people who are trying to figure things out, on many levels. Entertainment, is what a lot of people have been used to, we will have to wait and see, if the daily activities level off,as people go about their business.


You got that right, people need something to do boating is a great activity, I strolled through Walmart over the weekend, almost zero bikes on the shelf, I see families riding together every time I leave the house. I have two kids, believe me we are doing what we can to keep them going, we picked up a 4x20 pool for them to play in this summer


----------



## Polycarp of Smyrna (May 5, 2020)

tim sapara said:


> Yes it w
> 
> I was out on the branch Saturday 530 am til 9am. Saw 3 deer swimming thru that fog. Really cool to see.if you can zoom in you can see the deer. I got the pic as they started swimming back when they saw me. Cool morning.


That is an unbelievable picture with the deer swimming.

Here is the picture my wife took of the dock when we first arrived. 

All rights reserved.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Went out Sat morning and launched way up at Knapp Rd. Was the first vehicle there at about 6a, but when I went to leave the lot up there was jam packed. Funniest thing were 4 adults and about the same number of kids hunkered down on the ramp fishing from shore. I normally don't mind, but they were taking up literally the entire ramp. Had the picnic table, baby bouncers and folding chairs from one end to the other.

When I went to leave I was within about 6" of a bobber from one of the guys... Only 6-8 ft from shore... and I was way over to the side. He finally reeled it in before I hit it. 

What the heck?

Ding dongs


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Sometimes, you just have to shake your head! Totally oblivious, been there a few times.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I went past the knapp rd ramp sat around noonish and saw the ramp all blocked off with people, crazy people and it’s not very deep out front either. Saw a big pleasure boat in the lot, which surprised me for that ramp.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

tim sapara said:


> Yes it w
> 
> I was out on the branch Saturday 530 am til 9am. Saw 3 deer swimming thru that fog. Really cool to see.if you can zoom in you can see the deer. I got the pic as they started swimming back when they saw me. Cool morning.


Bigfoot


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

snag said:


> I went past the knapp rd ramp sat around noonish and saw the ramp all blocked off with people, crazy people and it’s not very deep out front either. Saw a big pleasure boat in the lot, which surprised me for that ramp.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got the whole lake to fish and they set-up on the ramp . Unbelievable!
Today was a perfect morning to fish, Spittin a little rain, just enough
wind to ripple the water and I had it all to myself. Saw 1 other boat.
Water temp has cracked 60....It's on!
I really feel for you guys that only have weekends to fish.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

tim sapara said:


> Rain will keep these wanna e fisherman at home today. Most of them only fish when it's in style!


The only problem with that is the fishermen only make up about 20% of the boats on these reservoirs right now. Hit Alum yesterday evening and only 2 spots left at Howard Rd ramp. Bad part was only about 15 trucks with trailers in the entire lot.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Saw a report on tv last night that Parma marine has sold the most boats since something like Forty some years . Sales are booming. That’s why so many boats are out now . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

snag said:


> Saw a report on tv last night that Parma marine has sold the most boats since something like Forty some years . Sales are booming. That’s why so many boats are out now
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was either buy a boat, or end up on the news because the family suddenly disappeared???????


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

I heard the same thing in general the other day on radio, boat sales are through the roof everywhere. While it’s nice to see families getting out and enjoying weather. I expect it’ll be much crazier than usual on the lakes this summer. Boats aren’t cheap and people aren’t buyin them to Just use for a few weeks during the lockdown. I definitely don’t see the weekend craze dying down even after everyone gets back to work. If anything I’m willing to bet it gets crazier being this is only the beginning of warmer weather. I don’t fish mosquito much because it’s usually only convenient on the weekend and that place was madhouse long before all of this on weekends. A kayak sounding better and better if this keeps up. Lol


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Forecasting a beautiful weekend... Prepare yourself.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Mikj8689 said:


> I heard the same thing in general the other day on radio, boat sales are through the roof everywhere. While it’s nice to see families getting out and enjoying weather. I expect it’ll be much crazier than usual on the lakes this summer. Boats aren’t cheap and people aren’t buyin them to Just use for a few weeks during the lockdown. I definitely don’t see the weekend craze dying down even after everyone gets back to work. If anything I’m willing to bet it gets crazier being this is only the beginning of warmer weather. I don’t fish mosquito much because it’s usually only convenient on the weekend and that place was madhouse long before all of this on weekends. A kayak sounding better and better if this keeps up. Lol


Not to mention all the newbies that don’t know or care how to use the ramps or even operate their new boats


----------



## Raider16 (Oct 19, 2016)

Launching and retrieving a boat can be intimidating for inexperienced boaters especially when the ramps are backed up. I try to offer suggestions or help when it seems like someone is struggling, but sometimes it falls on deaf ears but I’d say most people are receptive, I guess it depends on your approach, lol. I try to be patient and fish weekdays. I think back to when I first started and sympathize. My 2cts


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

All this is telling me in a few years time there are gonna be a lot of nice used boats on the market..lol

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## dbradley120 (May 24, 2014)

Polycarp of Smyrna said:


> That is an unbelievable picture with the deer swimming.
> 
> Here is the picture my wife took of the dock when we first arrived.
> 
> All rights reserved.


Wow: what an awesome photo! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

I was thinking same thing bob lol on another note, if you were out Saturday afternoon you may have seen the pair of jet skis running wild on west end as well. They flew around for while, I’ve seen it happen once before and people flagged them down and let them know it’s no wake zone. As many boats as there were out i Imagine someone tried to let them I’ll know as well, guessing they just didn’t care as it went on for while


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

dbradley120 said:


> Wow: what an awesome photo! Thanks for sharing!!!


With all the additional boats on the lake does anyone worry about the fishing getting worse because of so many people fishing ?


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

Fish less I wondered same thing. Started to make post about it wondering others thoughts. My guess would be limits weren’t set expecting the amount of fishing pressure all the areas are currently seeing


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

fishless said:


> With all the additional boats on the lake does anyone worry about the fishing getting worse because of so many people fishing ?


10% of the people fishing catch 90% of the fish, the other ones accidentally hook them....LOL


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

westbranchbob said:


> All this is telling me in a few years time there are gonna be a lot of nice used boats on the market..lol
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


I’m thinking the exact same thing, maybe even sooner than a few years


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

fishless said:


> With all the additional boats on the lake does anyone worry about the fishing getting worse because of so many people fishing ?


Ditto.
Limits pulled, over limits pulled plus a weird spawn due to cold water... fingers crossed.




Mikj8689 said:


> I was thinking same thing bob lol on another note, if you were out Saturday afternoon you may have seen the pair of jet skis running wild on west end as well. They flew around for while, I’ve seen it happen once before and people flagged them down and let them know it’s no wake zone. As many boats as there were out i Imagine someone tried to let them I’ll know as well, guessing they just didn’t care as it went on for while


They probably wonder what wake means...


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

All the popular fishing spots are "crazy" w/boaters, canoists, and kayakers! Weekends are not doably if you are fishing.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

c. j. stone said:


> All the popular fishing spots are "crazy" w/boaters, canoists, and kayakers! Weekends are not doably if you are fishing.


The same thing everywhere you go.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

fishless said:


> With all the additional boats on the lake does anyone worry about the fishing getting worse because of so many people fishing ?


I dont think this will be the case. Like said already 10%of fisherman catch 90%of the fish. It takes a wile to learn how to constantly catch fish. Most people will give up before they become successful. 
Knowing this I'm pretty patient. If I arrive to the lake an people are fishing were I wanna fish. Sometimes I will linger around fishing near bye spots because they dont stay long. When they leave I'll slide in an catch them.... an I'm sure people do it to me to.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I dont think this will be the case. Like said already 10%of fisherman catch 90%of the fish. It takes a wile to learn how to constantly catch fish. Most people will give up before they become successful.
> Knowing this I'm pretty patient. If I arrive to the lake an people are fishing were I wanna fish. Sometimes I will linger around fishing near bye spots because they dont stay long. When they leave I'll slide in an catch them.... an I'm sure people do it to me to.


You said it. Been on both sides of the fence with that one. These lakes are pretty big too. I think while it's certainly possible for fishing pressure to increase, only 10% of the fisherman actually know what their doing. Amazing to see so many people fishing in boats and you can normally pick out the ones who know what they're doing vs the ones who are clueless lol


----------

